# Noise in front at 45 mph



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

My 94 Max GXE makes a humming noise in front while driving, its especially noitcable at 45mph. When I put in neutral and rev engine while at 45mph, the humming noise is constant with wheel movement and not engine speed. When I step on the brake at 45mph the noise does not change with brake application and is still there. I checked the brake pads and rotors and the brakes pads has lots of like on them and the rotor is without grooves. The noise appeared all of a sudden a couple of days ago. Could it be bearings or CV? What should I check next?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you posibly hit a curb or pothole? It is posible that it is an alignement issue or tire balance issue


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

I had front tires balanced and swapped left to right. Still same noise. It starts at around 30 mph and increases in sound to 45 mph then sound gets drowned out by other noises at around 60 mph. Don't think its a alignment thing ... cause it started after I got off highway. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Swapping tires wouldn't change alignment only eliminate balance issues. The alignment is still my first guess. And over the internet it is only that, a guess. 

It could even be rear alignment. Even a bearing, ball joint, control arm bushing, tie rod end, could effect alignment and cause a noise. The fact that it gets drowned out by road noise at higher speeds implies that it is not bad, but should be looked into by a pro before it gets worse.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

my guess is that you have a wheel bearing on its way out.
jack up the car and grab the top and bottom of each wheel. try to rock the wheel back and forth. if there is any play, then you have a likely failed wheel bearing or a ball joint.


----------

